
Android N is Nougat - abhra
https://twitter.com/Android/status/748547400210472961
======
JTon
Happy with this outcome as Nougat was my top choice. I love Nutella, but I
prefer keeping brands out of version names.

------
olympus
I like how excited people get over this. Version names mean nothing about the
software, but some companies - Apple, Google, Ubuntu - have made a game out of
version names. One of our internal products is named after 14,000+ ft
mountains in Colorado. Nerds must have an affinity towards naming things.
Maybe because we had active imaginations as kids.

~~~
kirkdouglas
Names can be seen as connection to the real world, since software is not
material thing.

------
techaddict009
I Expected Nutella :(

~~~
iriche
Trademark :(

~~~
pesfandiar
They had a deal with Kit Kat though.

~~~
venomsnake
I am sure Ferrero could have been persuaded. But I guesstimate in the Kit Kat
event the money actually flowed in the opposite direction - from Nestle to
Google.

~~~
willnorris
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/3/4691040/android-kitkat-
the-...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/3/4691040/android-kitkat-the-story-
behind-a-delicious-partnership)

"There's no exchange of money involved"

